# Pacific Shores [merged]



## spirits (Feb 4, 2011)

I was speaking to a lovely lady who owns a 1 bedroom unit at Pacific Shores.  She does not use it anymore and would like to see it go to people who would use it.  I would be willing to just rent it but it is a wonderful opportunity to own a deeded week 26.  One problem for us is I am still tied into a school system but my schedule is flexible enough (I am part time) I can build up days and then take days in lieu the last week of June. ( I think- need to get principals ok but I'm sure I will get it. )I will be retiring in a couple of years and this won't be an issue in the future. My DH and I love the resort and expect to vacation there for at least the next 10 years. Downside is I already own 2 weeks at Banff Rocky Mountain resort- they will expire in 2025 if I want with an option to extend to 2045.  Then we are free of any obligations.  My concern is a deeded week is more permanent.  I do not want to burden my family if they do not want the timeshare life. I will check to see if the resort takes back weeks. I also overestimated my families ability to timeshare with us but have been able to rent the extra unit for maintence fees quite easily. Would be willing to do this with the Pacific Shores unit also.  Does anyone have any other advice about any pitfalls that might be there for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 4, 2011)

You didn't say the asking price, but if it's a good price, and if a 1 BR would suit your purpose, I'd certainly consider it.  I love Pacific Shores, and used to wish we'd bought one, but we did manage to exchange in there several times, even with the 1-4 clause.


----------



## spirits (Feb 4, 2011)

*Oh Oh- Timeshare fever again.*

6 years ago I discovered timesharing by renting a neighbors timeshare in Banff. 4 hours from home.  Loved it and decided to buy one.  Learned about Tug and with your guidance bought 2 week 52's because I am tied into the school system and do not want to spend summers in Banff.  One 1 bedroom, then a 2 bedroom became available and so bought that one because , well just because  . I have two sons and was thinking of future grandchildren!!! Of course resale.  Have been very happy with the timeshares but our family has not been able to use it completely.  However, I have had no problem renting out the 1 bedroom locally for basically maintence fees.  So far so good.
Looking to rent a unit at Pacific Shores this summer .Talking to the owner, I heard a familiar story.  Older lady, does not use the unit anymore.  No one to give it to.  Week 26, 1 bedroom, deeded.  Would like me to assume the responsibility.  Now I live 2 days away and can see myself using it for at least 10 years.  But I do not think my family are into timesharing and I do not want to burden them with a deeded property.  My question is this.  Do I go for the very generous offer or do I do the prudent thing and only rent?  Does anyone know of any future liabilities for Pacific Shores, bad management, future assessments?  It gets high ratings here on TUG and we have stayed there once and thought it was a beautiful resort. I am planning on seeing if the resort will take back weeks knowing rules can change overnight.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2011)

spirits said:


> Week 26, 1 bedroom, deeded.  Would like me to assume the responsibility.  Now I live 2 days away and can see myself using it for at least 10 years.... I am planning on seeing if the resort will take back weeks knowing rules can change overnight.


Is she offering to give it to you at no charge? Are you comfortable with the annual maintenance fees? Is a one-bedroom unit large enough for your family? Is it a fixed week, fixed unit? Would the owner allow you to rent it this year and then make your decision?

It seems to me that if it's a place you would go to every year for the next ten years and you answered yes to all of the above questions, it might be a good deal.


----------



## spirits (Feb 4, 2011)

*Decisions, decisions*

It is usually my husband and myself travelling. Kids are grown and have their own lives. We like the location, have been there only once.  However we stayed in a 2 bedroom overlooking the ocean.  Never used the other bedroom but it could be locked off.  That unit was beautiful as just a 1 bedroom and that's what we would want.
However the unit this lady owns is a deeded one on the main floor in the 700 block building.  Reading reports on Trip Advisor the 700 block units are dark, poorly designed and not well ventillated.  But these opinions are very subjective.  Having stayed there in a 2 bedroom I cannot imagine how bad the 1 bedroom units would be.  Free is nice but not at the cost of being in a hot crowded apartment.  We can afford to rent a two bedroom and be happy rather than have ownership of a problem. I am thinking we will rent the unit and then make a decision.  I have also told the owner about Tug and encouraged her to learn about timesharing (her husband had looked after this but he has passed away)


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2011)

spirits said:


> I am thinking we will rent the unit and then make a decision.


 Sounds like a good way to go--by staying there in the exact unit you'd be buying you'll be able to see if it's really something you want badly enough to take on the ownership responsibilities.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Spirits,  

It's me Joan the lady you originally rented BRMR from.  I know how you feel I recently got a free Fairmont Hillside resort that was offered on TUG.  I only have to pay the resort transfer fee of $225.  Even with that great offer I would not have taken it without it being a golden week that can be booked for weeks 26-34 and 51-52.  The main reason I decided to go for it is the trailer park we've had for 10 years at Windermere is being sold so we can't go there much longer.  Still it's another maintenance fee every year. 
 I wish I had week 26 off and we could share it . However I now go marking in Edmonton so I never finish until June 30th.  I would ask myself if I thought I could get out of it later. My feeling is a week 26 oceanfront resort will always at least be able to be given away unless the transfer fees are outrageous.  I would love to go to Pacific SHores but it trades in RCI and I am now in interval.  Hard decision let me know what you end up doing.

Joan


----------



## spirits (Feb 4, 2011)

*HI Tacoma*

Yes, I did rent  BRMR from you and loved it thank you.  Calgary and Edmonton usually do not get the same time off at spring break and it worked for us that year.  I work part time now and that is the only way I can swing getting week 26 off. But you will be retired soon and then you can take over the week from us Boy, timesharing is very addictive! All my friends hate the idea of timeshares. They only want cruises or all inclusive vacations.  Go figure!!!!!  But I'm also aware that when they are finished with their holiday there are no more obligations.  I really wish timesharing would be an easier life to exit when the time comes.  We used to own a trailer and had no trouble selling it after 20 years when our lifestyle changed.  Timesharing is a different story. It's the unknown and so much of it is out of your control. And the bad reputation that timesharing has scares away a lot of people. Even if you are timeshare savvy this year, the rules could change and you are stuck with something no one else wants.  That's what is holding me back about Pacific Shores.  A deeded week is great when you are 40ish.  Not so good when you are 60ish and wondering how much obligation you want to assume going into retirement.  So...has anyone stayed in the 700 block in a one bedroom unit?  That is the building that has gotten bad reviews.


----------



## eal (Feb 4, 2011)

Http://www.pacific-shores-resales.com

I am an owner at pacific shores.  There is a website that advertizes ps units that seems to have good traffic.  I don't think your children would have any trouble selling the unit,  especially if it was free to begin with.


----------



## spirits (Feb 4, 2011)

*Thank you EAL*

I have been on that website and yes, the kids are pretty computer savvy and could post easily.  It's just that there are 2 timeshares now and this will make 3.  I want to be on their good side so they will look after me well when I get old and grey and come visit me in the nursing home. Not curse me for getting all these timeshares.


----------

